# Shimano Radschuhe SH-MT42 / NIKE AIR MAX CLASSIC BW



## QuasiNitro (25. November 2012)

Hey,
hab was in die Bucht geschwemmt:

Ein Paar gut erhaltene und wenig benutzte Shimano Radschuhe SH-MT42, Gr.46 in Schwarz...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251189967351

...und ein Paar NIKE AIR MAX CLASSIC BW Sneakers, Gr.44 in Beige/Blau/Weiß zum lockerem Workout nach der Tour in der City ;- )

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251189825642

Haut rein!!!

Grüße,
Nitro


----------

